# ايه رايكم( كل عضو يتخيل صورة عضو اخر )!! تعالو نتخيل سوا



## !|!piro!|! (4 يناير 2007)

_* لعبه بسيطه جدا كل عضو هيتخيل صورة عضو تانى
^
^
^
^
 وينزل الصوره الى هو متخيله زيها تمام  هديكم مثال 
 زى  كده
^
^






 او كده
^
^





 او كده
^
^
^





 او كده 
^
^





^
^
^
^
^
^
^
 دى امثله بسيطه بس انما  انا متوقع ان الشباب هيجبولنا حاجات احسن من كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههههه
ههه*_​


----------



## lovebjw (4 يناير 2007)

انا متوقع ان دى صور الحزب النسائى     هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !|!piro!|! (4 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> انا متوقع ان دى صور الحزب النسائى     هههههههههههههههههههههههه



*

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
هه
 صح دى  من صور الحزب النسائي  بس عايزك تتخيل معايا باقي الحزب هيكون شكلهم ايه؟؟؟؟
 وربنا يبارك فيك ياlovebjw​*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus mon pere (8 فبراير 2007)

بس  الحزب النسائى ده جميل اوى 
و باقى الاعضاء   هيبقوا ازاى
ربنا يستر


----------



## emy (8 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> انا متوقع ان دى صور الحزب النسائى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:  بقى كده يا لوف ماشى بقى هو ده شكل حزب النساء امال حزب الحمير بتاعكم يبقى عامل ازاى بقى وبعدين احنا مش كنا بقينا صحاب لازم تخلى الناس تتفرج علينا يعنى ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى ياااااااااااااااااااااااا شادى اوك:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 
                                              :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (21 فبراير 2007)

emy قال:


> :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:  بقى كده يا لوف ماشى بقى هو ده شكل حزب النساء امال حزب الحمير بتاعكم يبقى عامل ازاى بقى وبعدين احنا مش كنا بقينا صحاب لازم تخلى الناس تتفرج علينا يعنى ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى ياااااااااااااااااااااااا شادى اوك:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:
> :beee: :beee: :beee:



وطبعا يا ايمى اكيد الرد دا ايام الحرب 
دا الحزب النسائى انا هانزله موضوع ولواحده عشان صوره 
ههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (21 فبراير 2007)

:ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (27 فبراير 2007)

دى صوره بيرو








ودى لاف

وايلى هيتكلم:act23:


----------



## lovebjw (27 فبراير 2007)

ودى صورة قمر


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2007)

:dntknw:  له مش صحيح  ده  شكل  حزب النسائي  بعد ماشاف  حزب الرجالة الوحشين


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2007)

تخيلو مين دول من الاعضاء هههههههه













ههههه


----------



## lovebjw (27 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههه
انتى بتعلنى الحرب يعنى يا اروجة ماشى نشوف مين يجيب صور اكتر بقاة


----------



## lovebjw (27 فبراير 2007)

صور حزب النساء


----------



## lovebjw (27 فبراير 2007)

واللى يعرف دول نايمين ولا صايحين ليه هدية عندى


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2007)

دول رجالة مش ستات ههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 فبراير 2007)

دى صورتى يالاف طيب:ranting:


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2007)

*عموما يعنى*
*الف الف الف شكر يا استاذ لاف*
*ومردودة قريب*
*زمتنساش ان البادى اظلم :beee: *


----------



## lovebjw (28 فبراير 2007)

يا قمر على راى تويتى 
البادى اظلم وانتى اللى اقولتى دى صورتى من الاول 
مش صح 
ههههههههههه
ولسه هاكمل باقى الحزب قريب 
ويا تويتى قمر من حزب النساء هى اللى ابتديت وانا كنت عاملت معاهدة سلام 
بس تقولى ايه فى النساء اللى مش بتراعى المعاهدات 
وزى مانتى عارفة يا تويتى انى دايما بمد ايدى بالسلام لكل الناس 
ها يا حزب النساء هتستلمو وتقولو احنا اسفين ولا انشر صور الحزب كله 
اختارو انتو 
سلام :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2007)

*ليه كده يالاف :ranting: *
*هنصبلك محكمه تاااااااااااانى*
*ونبتدى من جديد والمرة دى الاعضااء كتيييييير*
*خليك طيب واستسلم انت*
*وخلينا كويسين وهاديين وماشين بسلام*
*فى معاهدة السلام*


----------



## emy (28 فبراير 2007)

_يالهوى عليكوا هتبتدوا الحرب تانى_
_حلوه اوى يا باسم الصوره الجماعيه اللى انت وخدهلكم دى علشان دول اصلا ولاد مش بنات ودول ولا نيمين ولا صحين دى حاجه جديده لسه مش نزلت السوق اوعدك لما اعرف هقولك _​


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

يا تويتى مانتى شايفة قمر هى اللى ابتدى وعاملة تحطلى صورة ولد صغير 
دانا كبير اوى كمان وانا ماقبلش الاهانة دى 
دانا يجى عندى 4 سنين ازاى تحطلى صورة ولد عنده 1 ليه يعنى فرق ال3 سنين دا يروح فين 
يا تويتى انا مستعد امشى فى معاهدة السلام لو قمر تنزل صورة ولد عنده 4 سنين لى 
ويا سلام لو صورة توم كروز وهو صغير عشان شبهى كتير بس


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

emy قال:


> _يالهوى عليكوا هتبتدوا الحرب تانى_
> _حلوه اوى يا باسم الصوره الجماعيه اللى انت وخدهلكم دى علشان دول اصلا ولاد مش بنات ودول ولا نيمين ولا صحين دى حاجه جديده لسه مش نزلت السوق اوعدك لما اعرف هقولك _​



ايه يا ايمى انتى مش شايفة كل البنات اللى فى الصورة وشايفة بس الاربعة اللى فى الاول طب ما هو فى كذا بنت فى الصورة 
هو دايما كدة البنات تحب تخفى الحقائق 
وعلى فكرة البنات هى اللى ابتدى الحرب مش انا


----------



## Moony34 (1 مارس 2007)

لا يا جماعة كده ماينفعش
عايزين دم.... عايزين دم
عايزين دم.... عايزين دم
عايزين دم.... عايزين دم
عايزين دم.... عايزين دم
عايزين دم.... عايزين دم
أنا حابب أهدي النفوس مش أكثر
:99: :99: :99:


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2007)

_لا يا باسم انت اللى بديت مش البنات _
_واحسنلك ابعد عننا يبنى (على اعتبر انك عندك 4 سنين زى مبتقول)_
_ انت مش قدنابلاش كده هنعلن الحرب تانى وانتوا شور اللى هتخصروا_
:smil12: :smil12: :spor22: :spor22:​


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

هو احنا اللى كنا خسرنا قبل كدة يا ايمى لم هنخسر دلوقتى 
لو تحبى افكرى بالحرب لم انتى ساقطتى جريحة 
ولا بلاش خلى ذكريات الحرب فى الماضى 
على العموم ارجعى وشوفى انى اعتذرت عن اول تعليق اللى كاتبته اللى هو بتاع دى صور بنات الحزب 
وبعد كدة قمر هى اللى عملت كدة 
على العموم خلاص انا مش هاعلن الحرب 
لكن هاحارب قمر بس 
ماشى يا قمر استنى منى هانزلكى صورة تانى ليكى


----------



## kamer14 (1 مارس 2007)

طيببببببببببببببب ماشى:ranting:  هتشوف دى بقى صورتك
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 500)this.style.width = 500;" border=0>:beee:


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههه
ماشى يا قمر 
دانتى ربنا يستر عليكى الكام يوم الجايين دول فى المنتدى 
دى صورة ليكى ايام الادمان


----------



## kamer14 (1 مارس 2007)

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: انا قاعده فى الطفايه دى ماشى:smil13:


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2007)

_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_عسل بجد_
_وعلى فكره بقى انا مكنتش ضحيه ولا جريحه انا غيبت يوم على المنتدى عملتولى فرح اوك_​


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

هههههههههه
ماشى يا ايمى افهم من كدة ان انتى بتعلنى الحرب انتى كمان ولا ايه 
اقوليلى عشان اعرف انزلكى صور انتى كمان ولا بس لقمر دلوقتى


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

ودى كمان قمر 
وهى زعلانة بتعمل كدة فى نفسها


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2007)

*باااااااااااااااااسم :spor22: *
*انا بحذررررررررررك اهمد*
*كفايه حرب مع حبايبى الحزب النسائى*
*وبعدين افتكر كويس مش احنا اللى انسحبنا*
*احنا اتفقنا كلنا من غير ماحد ينسحب على السلام*
*وان كنت نااااسى افكرك :t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> *باااااااااااااااااسم :spor22: *
> *انا بحذررررررررررك اهمد*
> *كفايه حرب مع حبايبى الحزب النسائى*
> *وبعدين افتكر كويس مش احنا اللى انسحبنا*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا تويتى 
شكل التحذير دا قوى اوى وانا لازم اخاف على نفسى دانتى مفترية وانا عارفكى 
هههههههههههههه
ومن خاف سلم مش صح


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:  ده انت هتشوف ايام سوده

دى بقى صورتك ايام الشحاته


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

ايام الدراسه














الطفوله البائسه
وكفايه عليك كده:smil13:


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

ايام الكسل





ايام الادمان
:t33: :beee: :yahoo:


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

يام الحرب بس طبعا انتصرت:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياقمر 
انتى جابتى الالبوم بتاعى كامل 
من ايام الطفولة 
ماشى استنى على يا قمر كل دى صور


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

انت ليسا شوفت حاجه:beee:


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

والصورة بتاعت 
ايام الادمان دى بنت اصلا اللى بتشرب تلاقيكى جايبها من البومكى انتى 



يا حزب النساء محدش هيحوش عنى الضرب اللى نازل دا ولا ايه ماشى 



بقى كدة 
ما هو الواحد بيعرف صاحبه ويعلم عليه انا هاعمل على المنتدى كله


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

ماشى يا قمر فنعلن الحرب


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

قمر وهى هتتعذب منى انشالله


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

اذا كانت طفولتى طفولة بائسة فلنرى طفولة قمر


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 
كده طيبببببببببببببببببببب هتشوف البوم صور تانى ليك:beee:


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

ايه يا قمر اللى انتى بتعمليه دا


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

قمر قبل وبعد الرجيم


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

صورك

هههههههههههههههه:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههه
دى مش صور واحد بس 
ولو هنقول ان ف منها صورى 
الباقى هيكون صوركى واستنى على انزلكى شوية صور ليكى


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة الصورة الاولنية دى صورة بنت فى قبيلة فى افريقية مش ولد 
ام التانى ولد


----------



## twety (2 مارس 2007)

*كفايه لعب منك ليها*
*اهمدوا بقى*
*وبلاش الصور المقرفه دى:t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههه
ماشى يا تويتى انتى بس تامرى 
انا اتفقت انا وقمر ان احنا هنعمل موضوع خاص عشان ننزل صور بعض وانا نزلتهخ واسمها 
قمر 14 
خشى عليه واتفرجى


----------

